# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  The Cottle Church

## ravells

My father in law is part of a team who have been restoring a church in Nevis in the Caribbean. Known as the 'Cottle Church' it's claim to fame is that it's supposed to be the first place where black slaves and white plantation owners first worshipped together in the same building. I offered to make a 3d model of the church as it might have looked when it was intact. I got some photos from him together with some incomplete dimensions an architect took on the site and using the photo references and churches of similar design in Wales, think I've got it about there. First I had to produce an accurate scale plan and then I used that to do the modelling. Here are some pics.

----------


## ravells

And some external renders (There is still more work to be done with the texturing and model).

----------


## arsheesh

Wow Ravells, that looks impressively realistic.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Jaxilon

Nice work on that.

----------


## tilt

that looks really good, nice recreation  :Smile:

----------


## Ascension

I'm such a sucker for good textures in a 3d model.  Well done Raviman.  Bugger, can't rep ya so lemme spread some around and get back to ya.

----------

